# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  منزلة الغنم في السنة النبوية .

## أحمد الشراري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


هذه أحاديث في فضل تربية الأغنام أحبب أن أضعها هنا مع حكم بعض الأئمة عليها ليستفيد منها الجميع .
= قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا هِشَامُ بْنُ عُرْوَةَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ أُمِّ هَانِئٍ قَالَتْ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ اتَّخِذُوا الْغَنَمَ فَإِنَّ فِيهَا بَرَكَةً .
قال الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" 2 / 417 :
رواه أبو بكر المقرىء في " الفوائد " ( 1 / 113 / 1 ) و الخطيب ( 7 / 11 ) من طريقين عن هشام عروة عن عائشة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : لأم هانىء : فذكره . و هذا سند صحيح على شرط الشيخين .
= وقال ابن ماجه : حدثنا عصمة بن الفضل النيسابوري ومحمد بن فراس أبو هريرة الصيرفي قالا حدثنا حرمي بن عمارة حدثنا زربي إمام مسجد هشام بن حسان حدثنا محمد بن سيرين عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الشاة من دواب الجنة.
صححه الألباني في الصحيحة ( 1128 )
= وفي الحديث الآخر " صلوا في مراح الغنم و امسحوا رغامها ، فإنها من دواب الجنة " .
قال الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " 3 / 120 :
رواه ابن عدي ( 276 / 1 ) و عنه البيهقي ( 2 / 449 ) عن كثير بن زيد عن الوليد ابن رباح عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا . و قال : " و كثير لم أر بحديثه بأسا و أرجو أنه لا بأس به " .
قلت (الألباني) : و قال الذهبي : " صدوق ، فيه لين " . و قال الحافظ : " صدوق يخطىء " .
قلت : فهو حسن الحديث إن شاء الله ما لم يخالف . و قد توبع ، أخرجه البيهقي أيضا و الخطيب في " التاريخ " ( 7 / 432 ) من طريق إبراهيم بن عيينة قال : سمعت ابن حبان يذكر عن أبي زرعة بن عمرو بن جرير عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا بلفظ : " إن الغنم من دواب الجنة ، فامسحوا رغامها و صلوا في مرابضها " .قلت : و هذا إسناد حسن أيضا ، إبراهيم بن عيينة قال الحافظ : " صدوق يهم " . و له طريق ثالثة بلفظ : " امسح رغامها ( يعني الغنم ) و صل في مراحها ، فإنها
من دواب الجنة " . أخرجه البزار ( 49 ) من طريق عبد الله بن جعفر بن نجيح :
حدثنا محمد بن عمرو بن حلحلة عن وهب بن كيسان عن حميد بن مالك عن أبي هريرة قال : " سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الصلاة في مرابض الغنم ؟ قال ... " فذكره ، و قال : " لا نعلم أسند حميد عن أبي هريرة إلا هذا " . قال الهيثمي :" عبد الله بن جعفر ضعيف " .
قلت : و هو والد علي بن المديني الحافظ . و له طريق رابعة بزيادة في أوله أوردته من أجلها في الكتاب الآخر ( 2070 ) . ثم وجدت له شاهدا يرويه أبو حيان قال : سمعت شيخا من بني هاشم و ذكر الغنم فقال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ... فذكره . أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في " مسنده " ( 2 / 76 / 1 ) . قلت : و رجاله ثقات غير الشيخ الهاشمي فإن كان من الصحابة فهو صحيح الإسناد لأن جهالة الصحابي لا تضر ، و هو الظاهر من إخراج ابن أبي شيبة إياه في " المسند "
. و إن كان تابعيا ، فهو مرسل . و هذا هو الظاهر لأن أبا حيان - و اسمه يحيى بن سعيد بن حيان - لم يذكروا له رواية عن أحد من الصحابة و إنما عن التابعين
و لذلك أورده الحافظ في الطبقة السادسة . و على كل حال ، فهذا الإسناد لا بأس به في الشواهد .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------

